# No More G-Loomis



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have had a item I saw on another forum confirmed by my local Rod Maker.
As of the end of the year (2009) G-Loomis will not be releasing any *Rod Blanks* to the market, they will only be putting out factory made complete rods and those of you that do your own will know there finish quality over the last few years has slipped.

So there goes the Company and Tax bonus, I have put in an order for a few blanks to put away for some up coming rods I want turned up but had been putting off :twisted:


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

Buff. The few rod builders i have spoken to seem to be of the opinion that the future looks grim . Mass produced rods of little quality ? Shame if that is the path the blank manufactures choose.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Snyder have also ceased production of their blanks...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Loomis rods are soooo overated anyway. They WERE good, they aren't anymore.

Anything below a GL-3 is utter crap, and even then the GL-3 is pushing it for being overpriced for the components involved. If you pay full price for a loomis, you're kidding yourself.

I'm massive Nitro fanboy though.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

P.S

All their fly rods are crap too.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

koich said:


> Anything below a GL-3 is utter crap, and even then the GL-3 is pushing it for being overpriced for the components involved. If you pay full price for a loomis, you're kidding yourself.
> 
> I'm massive Nitro fanboy though.


I love my utter crap GL2, although I refuse to pay full price for anything. I think the higher modulus rods are too brittle for yak use, or at least for my style of yak fishing. I wouldn't say that the degree of finish on the factory Loomis rods is anything special though.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

sbd said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Anything below a GL-3 is utter crap, and even then the GL-3 is pushing it for being overpriced for the components involved. If you pay full price for a loomis, you're kidding yourself.
> ...


I love my utter crap rods too, and the yak is specifically where I use them.

However, my utter crap rods are shimanos,penns and ticas which rarely cost more than a $100 for the same quality finish as a GL2.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting thread guys. Great input gra.

Part of the reason I started building my own was I couldn't believe what loomis were charging for their rods!


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

One point which should be mentioned regarding internet purchase (for any product, not just rods), if it is faulty or something goes wrong, it becomes more complicated. For example, purchase a fishing reel from the US over the net, save $$, warranty claim becomes a PITA; purchase from your local Tackle shop and warranty becomes a non issue (or it should, otherwise find another retailer with a better customer service policy).

My 2 cents worth


----------

